# Need help putting wireless card in monitor mode



## motoxjosh17 (Feb 12, 2008)

I am trying to put my wireless card into monitor mode and have no clue how to start. Can anyone help??


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Perhaps if you told us what you're trying to do it would help. What is "monitor mode"?


----------



## motoxjosh17 (Feb 12, 2008)

monitor mode allows the card to capture packets without associating with an access point


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, that's usually called promiscuous mode. What application are you using?


----------



## motoxjosh17 (Feb 12, 2008)

im not using anything yet because i had no clue what to start with so i wanted to ask and get some advice. I did download network stumbler but have not played with it yet to see what it does or if it will help


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

NetStumbler will configure the card in promiscuous mode as part of it's initialization.


----------



## motoxjosh17 (Feb 12, 2008)

so how do i get it to capture packets then? When i open it, it gives me a window that has all the channels, SSIDs, and Filters but i cant get it to find anything. And at the bottom of the window it says No APs active?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It doesn't capture packets, it's a tool to help you see where other wireless networks are, the signal strength, and the channels.


----------



## techmanmike (May 25, 2010)

Josh what you need is a program called backtrack3. if i youre trying to do what i think you are. backtrack 3 catches the packets that roll through the wireless. you need the ssid and bssid (MAC address) of the wireless connection in your area.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

This Thread is more than 2yr old. Thanks for your feedback anyway.


techmanmike said:


> Josh what you need is a program called backtrack3. if i youre trying to do what i think you are. backtrack 3 catches the packets that roll through the wireless. you need the ssid and bssid (MAC address) of the wireless connection in your area.


----------

